# Hair !!!



## dawnzoUK (Jan 24, 2005)

This isnt a riding question but the only forum that i could find where i could speak to woman and hopefully some who can help me

Ive recently moved to Calgary from Scotland and im finding it really difficult to find a GOOD and not too expensive hairdresser. Problem is - my expectations are high having come from a country where the techniques are so advanced

Ive been to a few here and have yet to come out satisfied. The main problem being that im either paying $200 for highlights and they arent very nice or im paying $100 for highlights and look ridiculous

Please could someone help and point me in the right direction - if anyone knows a good british hairdresser out there or even a good canadian one


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I think you'd be hard pressed to find a woman on this board who'd rather spend $100 on her hair instead of bike parts.

$200 - you have GOT to be kidding. 
this had got to be a troll....gulp....tasty!!!

formica


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

*definitely a troll*

Nothing to see here. Move along.

(The giveaway is that there's no mention of sweat or helmets.)


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Maybe not a troll. I know of a mtb girl that spends a bit of money at the spa and salon. Unfortunately, this poster will get very little help from us. Not only are most of the women on here not so interested in spending money on hair, but we live a little out of the way to help her out with a specific salon (unless Spike knows of a good place in Calgary).

I myself have a hairdresser that I trade with. I can brag and tell people that my hairdresser has high dollar clients in Vail, Colorado, but to me a cut is something that I do about every 3-5 months.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

It's time for me to get a haircut when I have to use four rubber bands to keep my ponytail restrained, instead of 3.

My highlights are from the sun and wind from biking. Very natural looking.


----------



## mtpisgah (Jan 12, 2004)

*What is wrong with wanting to take care of yourself?*

My wife is a pretty good mountain biker and road biker. She loves to go out for 25 miles mtb rides in Pisgah and will do solo 65 mile road rides when it is 35 degrees and love it. She has her own gym quality step machine at the house and weights and uses them regularly.

She also pays $100-150 each time she gets her hair cut, sometimes a little more depending on what she is having done. When we go out, whether it is to dinner, Barnes & Noble or Publix, she dresses very nicely and feminine. While she covets nice bike parts, she also covets nice clothes and looking fashionable. One of her girlfriends that posts on here is the same way.

We frequently go ride, clean up, and go eat in Asheville and I would much rather have her looking sweet then looking like something the cat dragged in. At the same time, I do not push her to look a certain way or to maintain a certain weight.

I really don't think you should assume that because a woman wants to look nice and take care of herself, that she isn't serious about biking. Would you rather your guys not care about how they look and not spend any time or money on their haircut and clothes and only buy bike parts? To each his/her own I guess.


----------



## oldbroad (Mar 19, 2004)

Keep asking. Stop people in the street if you have to and ask them where they get their hair done.

My hair is very short, a girly sort of "boy" cut, costs $25. (Short hair is soooo easy.) But it also took me a couple of years to find a hair dresser that would do it just like I wanted. If she ever moves away..  


Speaking of sweat & helmets...because it is short, when I take my helmet off I have "Klingon head", ridges of hair sticking up running back from my forehead. So very attractive!


----------



## phil. (Dec 19, 2003)

Probably CAN dollar and not USD though.



formica said:


> I think you'd be hard pressed to find a woman on this board who'd rather spend $100 on her hair instead of bike parts.
> 
> $200 - you have GOT to be kidding.
> this had got to be a troll....gulp....tasty!!!
> ...


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

mmm, screampint is right, perhaps I'm a little hasty to jump to conclusions about hair/$$/values etc....  

Let's just say **I** certainly can't relate, my hair is a short wash-n-go that I don't even comb or brush most of the time, and that **I** would never spend that on my hair, but someone else is certainly welcome to if that's their perogative.

formica


----------



## MidAtlanticXCer (May 21, 2004)

*klingon head - good one!*



oldbroad said:


> Speaking of sweat & helmets...because it is short, when I take my helmet off I have "Klingon head", ridges of hair sticking up running back from my forehead. So very attractive!


My hubby's hair often does the same thing. One day I couldn't remember the phrase "rooster comb" and so called it a chicken ridge. It's been a chicken ridge ever since.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Sometimes it's the tone of the post that's a tipoff. I thought it was suspicious, going by my gut feeling.

Last time I got my hair cut, it was by a student for her final exam in an upscale place on Fifth Ave. What scares me, is that it's the best haircut I've had in years, but I'm afraid to find out how much it would cost to go there on a regular basis!! The student cut was free (though I gave a $10 tip.)

Even if it's expensive, I may have to go back, as it would be worth it to me. Would mean having to cut back elsewhere- say, fewer take-out/restaurant meals, that's all. 

Didn't mean to imply that there's anything WRONG with wanting to look fashionable and feminine. Just because we bike and don't wear Prada doesn't mean we're not all about cleaning up nice.


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

Heh, I had no idea that British hair cutting techniques were more advanced than anywhere else... I used to pay my hairdresser a fiver for a quick trim. I couldn't imagine spending $200 on getting my hair done... it'd feel like such a waste. As long as my hair is clean and brushed, I'm happy with a trim every couple of months.

- Jen.


----------



## SpiderTaxi (Jan 20, 2004)

I think this is why guys prefer long hair, less money spent at the salon. Gee babe...you look so good in a ponytail, why wreck it?


----------



## Mary Ann (Jan 13, 2004)

*Ask someone whose hair you like*

I know how hard it is to find a good hairdresser. When I moved to Montreal 2.5 years ago, I went back to Ottawa every 6 weeks to get my hair cut/coloured. I could not IMAGINE going to someone else after over 5 years of getting it right (at the right price: cut AND colour for $65). And I had the bonus of visiting friends and family.

But eventually my busy schedule and the cost of gas (adding $40 of gas was not making my hair affordable anymore) had me break down and get a hairdresser in Montreal. I practically broke out in hives at the thought of changing. But I asked a woman that I meet at the dogpark every day who did her hair because I liked her short style and thought that it was the sign of a good cut. I tried her recommendation and was quite happy with the results. (And the hives are gone).

Of course, now I'm back in Ottawa again, so I'll be going back to my old guy.

Good luck. Sometimes I think it's easier to meet a guy you'd date than to find a hairdresser worth hanging on to. ;-)

Mary Ann


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

SpiderTaxi said:


> I think this is why guys prefer long hair, less money spent at the salon. Gee babe...you look so good in a ponytail, why wreck it?


disagree. I have short, a wash-n-go kind of cut that runs me about $25 every 6 weeks. No color, no gel, I hardly ever need to brush it... point is, short does not have to be labor or money intensive. I gave up long when I had kids, didn't like them pulling on it and puking on it, too much trouble to wash and dry, etc.

formica

ps guys say they like long hair not because of cost, that's the first time I've ever heard that, LOL.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

formica said:


> disagree. I have short, a wash-n-go kind of cut that runs me about $25 every 6 weeks. No color, no gel, I hardly ever need to brush it... point is, short does not have to be labor or money intensive. I gave up long when I had kids, didn't like them pulling on it and puking on it, too much trouble to wash and dry, etc.
> 
> formica


Depends on the texture of your hair I guess. My hair needs enough length that I can put it up or it takes me a lot of time and hassle to do something with it. I had it cut short once - it would go in every which direction without styling products and a curling iron - neither of which I would ever use on my hair when it's long and I can just put it up in a ponytail, or whatever. And I can easily trim the ends myself - so cost and effort are significantly less for me when my hair is long.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

The thought of spending three figures on a freakin' haircut makes me nuts, but I've been trying different places for the past couple of years, and the results have been......blah. Nobody would cut my hair shorter, insisting that it was better long.

Have gone 30+ years without buying expensive hair products, doing my nails, or splurging on clothes/jewelry/other girlie stuff, so I can justify the expense if need be!

It was a shorter cut without being too fussy, and my hair is out-of-control, so the thought of having the same cut again is actually exciting. I'm putting it off as long as I can stand it, though!


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

connie said:


> Depends on the texture of your hair I guess. My hair needs enough length that I can put it up or it takes me a lot of time and hassle to do something with it. I had it cut short once - it would go in every which direction without styling products and a curling iron - neither of which I would ever use on my hair when it's long and I can just put it up in a ponytail, or whatever. And I can easily trim the ends myself - so cost and effort are significantly less for me when my hair is long.


hair is such finicky, personal thing. Not only do we have what we get via the gene pool... weather, the water you wash it in, all that stuff makes it so what works for me, may not work for you. I've tried to grow mine back half a dozen time, and the curl I get a midway takes just too much work for me... so off it goes again. Now, I'm dealing with up and coming salt and pepper, I can see it coming....

formica


----------



## Gnarlene (Jan 13, 2004)

*I am sooo lucky.*

I have been blessed with naturally curly hair. I wear it long, because if I don't it either looks like Little Orphan Annie's cut or like an Afro, depending on how humid it is outside. I usually run a partial ponytail thru the bottom strap of my helmet, which seems to hold my hair back.

I usually get it cut twice a year, although it hasn't been cut in over a year, because my hairdresser left, and I've been too lazy to find another one. The cut usually costs $30, but that includes an eyebrow waxing.

Gray is starting to happen, however. I have noticed that the gray hairs are curlier than my normal hair, which will be intersting as I get more gray. And when I started to go gray, I told my boyfriend, "Oh my, I guess I had better start coloring my hair." His response? (This is classic): "Oh, no! Don't color your hair. I can just see you becoming one of those old mountaineering ladies with all that wild curly gray hair." Truth of the matter is, that I can picture myself becoming one of those crazy old mountaineering ladies!


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Gnarlene said:


> Gray is starting to happen, however. I have noticed that the gray hairs are curlier than my normal hair, which will be intersting as I get more gray. And when I started to go gray, I told my boyfriend, "Oh my, I guess I had better start coloring my hair." His response? (This is classic): "Oh, no! Don't color your hair. I can just see you becoming one of those old mountaineering ladies with all that wild curly gray hair." Truth of the matter is, that I can picture myself becoming one of those crazy old mountaineering ladies!


LOL, my hubby is the same way. My mom is in her late 70's and has really pretty silver.

formica


----------



## MidAtlanticXCer (May 21, 2004)

*me too*

I looked like a poodle / bulldog cross when I had short hair. All jawbone and insane curls. Now I keep it mid-length so I can put it up or do braids or ponytails. My hubby actually prefers short hair, but I'm the one having to deal with it, so I'm the only one whose vote counts.


----------



## MidAtlanticXCer (May 21, 2004)

*right on!*

Just had to say, I love it when people go naturally grey / white / silver. My mid-70s mom finally stopped dyeing her hair that icky old lady tea bag orangish brown color. I have white hair coming in on top and figure it is my hair, whatever color. My father-in-law still has not gone grey and my husband has the same hair. Soon folks will be asking me if I robbed the cradle, heh heh.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

mtpisgah said:


> She also pays $100-150 each time she gets her hair cut, sometimes a little more depending on what she is having done. When we go out, whether it is to dinner, Barnes & Noble or Publix, she dresses very nicely and feminine. While she covets nice bike parts, she also covets nice clothes and looking fashionable. One of her girlfriends that posts on here is the same way.
> 
> ... I would much rather have her looking sweet then looking like something the cat dragged in. ...
> 
> I really don�t think you should assume that because a woman wants to look nice and take care of herself, that she isn�t serious about biking. Would you rather your guys not care about how they look and not spend any time or money on their haircut and clothes and only buy bike parts? To each his/her own I guess.


The only thing that a 100 (or 200) dollar haircut says is that one has enough money to pay for it.

It is a fallacy to assume that just because someone doesn't pay that much that they are by default not interested in looking nice and taking care of themself, or interested in fashion. One might assume that someone who only pays 40 dollars for a haircut is financially savvy and frugal.  Honestly, I'd be terrified to take highlights that I had spent that much money on outside into the wind and the sun or out in the surf. It would ruin it.



mtpisgah said:


> Would you rather your guys not care about how they look and not spend any time or money on their haircut and clothes and only buy bike parts? To each his/her own I guess.


My boyfriend only gets his hair cut every 3-4 months or so as well. His hair is longer than mine, and is nicer than most of my girlfriends' hair.


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

*raises hand* i'd rather spend $200 on bike parts than hair!

i'm a ponytail wearer. much easier than short for me. wavy hair gave me a constant bed-head type look when it was short... combine that with my less than voluptous (sp?!) figure, i was mistaken for a boy! no thanks. i'll keep the long hair! also color it myself. started going grey at 16, during college years i used it as an excuse to go lots of fun and unique colors.  now it's a normal brown and my hairdresser was surprised that i color it--said i was one of the few people who actually seems to know what i'm doing.


----------



## Shell_76 (Mar 11, 2004)

I use to get my hair cut done at a little place that is run by an older lady...Well whenever another customer would come in she would always hurry through your hair cut because she didn't want the next person to be held up by the person that she was with...Well the problem was I would always have to go home and trim off all of the long hair she left behind. Then finally last year I decide I need to find a person who was more dependable to cut my hair because I was getting married so I wanted my hair to look good. Well my friend at work said that I should go to her place that she goes to...Well it's this highend place that the news lady on the local news get her hair done there for the show...That kind of scaried me because I was use to 20 dollar hair cuts...Well now I pay 65 bucks each time but it is well worth it because I always get the same hair cut done right the first time and I don't ever have to go home and trim my hair ever. The thing is he knows that I don't like to fuse with my hair with products and stuff like that so he cuts it so I can just dry it and go. Of course with the hair I have and my naturally curly hair it really helps with the cut I get. My hair is short now but I still look like a girl because that was my worry cause am not well in doude (sp) and when I was like and with a short hair people always thought that I was a boy...Like somebody else said you cut back on going out for dinner but not cut back on buying bike stuff that would just be wrong...  

Shell


----------



## SpiderTaxi (Jan 20, 2004)

deanna said:


> *raises hand* i'd rather spend $200 on bike parts than hair!
> 
> ...now it's a normal brown and my hairdresser was surprised that i color it--said i was one of the few people who actually seems to know what i'm doing.


The one time I went to a salon and paid that ridiculous price was the last time, because he fried my hair. I said highlights to even out the winter blahs, and he made me into a porn star. I spent a fortune in conditioners to fix my hair, not to mention half my hair was in the sink where he did 'za majic of za foil'. Now I can't wait for summer to do its magic, because I don't dare try that again. At least someone does it themselves and is happy with it. I'm eyeing that bottle of Sun-In more and more.


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

deanna said:


> *raises hand* i'd rather spend $200 on bike parts than hair!


* raises hand * i'd rather do both; and not spend three freaking days talking about hair instead of bikes. And, btw, there's a _helluva _ lot of difference between a three figure cut and a $40 one. Unless you're into mall hair, that is. Forty bucks? That's a tip for crying out loud.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

deanna said:


> *raises hand* i'd rather spend $200 on bike parts than hair!
> 
> i'm a ponytail wearer. much easier than short for me. wavy hair gave me a constant bed-head type look when it was short... combine that with my less than voluptous (sp?!) figure, i was mistaken for a boy! no thanks. i'll keep the long hair! also color it myself. started going grey at 16, during college years i used it as an excuse to go lots of fun and unique colors.  now it's a normal brown and my hairdresser was surprised that i color it--said i was one of the few people who actually seems to know what i'm doing.


Last time I had my hair cut professionally was.... over 2 years ago. And before that it had been about 4 years. I went in, the hairdresser gave me this huge lecture about how NO ONE can cut their own hair straight. She proceded to wet it and comb it out to show me and paused and said, huh... nevermind, you did a fantastic job. She did put in some highlights for me which were nice, but she also thought I'd had highlights done before... hehe... no, that's called the sun.

I do occasionally splurge on facials and manicures - it feels great and if I have the extra money or feel like I need a relaxing treat, it's fun. I just generally have different priorities on where to spend my money. And yes, that's usually bikes and skis and bike parts. And if my husband started worrying about his hair and clothes more than how he's going upgrade his bike next season... I'd really wonder what the heck was going on. He gets a cheap haircut and wears jeans and t-shirts and that's just the way I like him.


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

Hello Kitty said:


> * raises hand * i'd rather do both; and not spend three freaking days talking about hair instead of bikes. And, btw, there's a _helluva _ lot of difference between a three figure cut and a $40 one. Unless you're into mall hair, that is. Forty bucks? That's a tip for crying out loud.


Ya know, it'd be nice to do both, but personally I'm still waiting for the day when I have so much money that I can drop $200 on something as trivial as a hair cut. Each to their own I guess...

- Jen.


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

mahgnillig said:


> that I can drop $200 on something as trivial as a hair cut. Each to their own I guess...


Trivial? Huh?! No offense, but words like that are thrown around by women who've never had a decent haircut.


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

Hello Kitty said:


> Trivial? Huh?! No offense, but words like that are thrown around by women who've never had a decent haircut.


yeah. trivial! $200 can buy some nice bike parts... it can also be about 1/2 my mortgage payment. i like living indoors. and yes, i've had really good haircuts back when i sported styles that needed a lot more maintenence than a ponytail. it was nowhere near $200.


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

deanna said:


> yeah. trivial! $200 can buy some nice bike parts... it can also be about 1/2 my mortgage payment. i like living indoors. and yes, i've had really good haircuts back when i sported styles that needed a lot more maintenence than a ponytail. it was nowhere near $200.


Yeah, I know what two hundred bucks will buy in bike parts. It'll get me half a wheel.

Look, honey, I'm just here to say there _is _ a difference between what you're gonna get at SuperCuts for forty bucks, verses a wigmaster's attention that's worth the three-figure price. If you're happy with your look, I'm a little bewildered at why you take offense at my pointing out the obvious.


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

Hello Kitty said:


> what you're gonna get at SuperCuts for forty bucks.


good lord... where do you live that SuperCuts cost $40?!


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

deanna said:


> good lord... where do you live that SuperCuts cost $40?!


What, did they finally give their "stylists" a cost of living increase?

PS: Sorry about that trailer payment.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Hello Kitty said:


> Yeah, I know what two hundred bucks will buy in bike parts. It'll get me half a wheel.
> 
> Look, honey, I'm just here to say there _is _ a difference between what you're gonna get at SuperCuts for forty bucks, verses a wigmaster's attention that's worth the three-figure price. If you're happy with your look, I'm a little bewildered at why you take offense at my pointing out the obvious.


Also depends on where you live. A $40 cut in one city may be $25 in another, or $75 in yet a third. And whether you go to a chain, the trendy spot in town, or just some really good that knows what they are doing that chooses to work out of thier house...

formica


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Very true. I don't think I could find a place within and hour drive to spend that much money on a cut. I _might_ be able to spend that much if it included color and tip.


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

formica said:


> you go to a chain, the trendy spot in town, or just some really good that knows what they are doing that chooses to work out of thier house...formica


You've got to be kidding. The only thing that could, potentially, wreak _more _ havoc on your hair than a SuperCutter with a pair of rusty shears is finding your head in someone's friggin' kitchen sink and expecting a hairstyle to emerge.


----------



## AZtortoise (Jan 12, 2004)

Hello Kitty said:


> You've got to be kidding. The only thing that could, potentially, wreak _more _ havoc on your hair than a SuperCutter with a pair of rusty shears is finding your head in someone's friggin' kitchen sink and expecting a hairstyle to emerge.


Wow, what got your shorts in a bunch? 

My helmet hair looks equally bad whether I cut my own hair or pay someone else to do so. I have better things to do with my money than put it into my hair. It is just dead protein anyway.

Rita


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

dawnzoUK said:


> Please could someone help and point me in the right direction - if anyone knows a good british hairdresser out there or even a good canadian one


Here's one option!


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

Hello Kitty said:


> You've got to be kidding. The only thing that could, potentially, wreak _more _ havoc on your hair than a SuperCutter with a pair of rusty shears is finding your head in someone's friggin' kitchen sink and expecting a hairstyle to emerge.


Dammit! There goes my Friday night.

Sabine, more of a Choco Cat fan


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

deanna said:


> good lord... where do you live that SuperCuts cost $40?!


Yeah, aren't they like $6.99 or something silly like that?

Just for kicks and giggles, I checked out the "Style File" on their website. The hip new style for men is called a "faux hawk". For real.

Sabine, who missed the memo that bangs were back in


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Hello Kitty said:


> You've got to be kidding. The only thing that could, potentially, wreak _more _ havoc on your hair than a SuperCutter with a pair of rusty shears is finding your head in someone's friggin' kitchen sink and expecting a hairstyle to emerge.


I'm really curious why you assume that because someone bases their business out of their home, that they are not qualified or professional?


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

formica said:


> I'm really curious why you assume that because someone bases their business out of their home, that they are not qualified or professional?


Call it an educated guess. And a damn safe bet. Look, if ya'll are so penny-pinching and under-concerned with your appearance, next time you might spend your forty bucks on this little gem, and really keep your piggy bank jingling.


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

Hello Kitty said:


> Call it an educated guess. And a damn safe bet. Look, if ya'll are so penny-pinching and under-concerned with your appearance, next time you might spend your forty bucks on this little gem, and really keep your piggy bank jingling.


Some people just aren't high maintenance. Don't hate them because they are beautiful.

Sabine, has a hair dresser named "Meechie".


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

Sabine said:


> Some people just aren't high maintenance. Don't hate them because they are beautiful.
> 
> Sabine, has a hair dresser named "Meechie."


Kinda like this guy? Hey, whatever helps you sleep at night, sugar.

And perhaps in your next post you'll be kind enough to explain the relevance of your hair dresser's name. Frankly, I'd be much more enthralled to hear about why you feel compelled to refer to yourself in the third person.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

I'm going riding. This thread is funny and sad at the same time. Maybe instead of ride pictures I will post before and after pictures of my hair.


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

Hello Kitty said:


> Kinda like this guy? Hey, whatever helps you sleep at night, sugar.
> 
> And perhaps in your next post you'll be kind enough to explain the relevance of your hair dresser's name. Frankly, I'd be much more enthralled to hear about why you feel compelled to refer to yourself in the third person.
> [​




There is no relevance whatsoever. Need there be?

Sabine​


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

screampint said:


> I'm going riding. This thread is funny and sad at the same time. Maybe instead of ride pictures I will post before and after pictures of my hair.


Mmm...me too! Sun has busted out, my INR is a little low and there is a new section of trail at Demo. And, maybe I will find me one of those overly moustached flowbee hunks to help me sleep at night too!

Have fun!

Sabine


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

Sabine said:


> Yeah, aren't they like $6.99 or something silly like that?
> 
> Sabine, who missed the memo that bangs were back in


something like $6.99, might go up to $7.99 if you want them to wash your hair 1st though, and an extra $0.25 for conditioner. believe it or not there actually used to be a place around here that would nickle'n'dime you like that! don't know if it was SuperCut, but a similar chain type place.

i missed the bangs memo too... though the bald look is quite tempting, low maintenence and i could do it myself! i'll be sure to practice on the cats first though.


----------



## Mtnbikenmama (Apr 1, 2004)

*Well if the post was a troll.....*

He/she most certainly got what they wanted , the cat fur is flying. And over something as lame as a hair cut  And if it was a legit. question- it wasn't answered. And some kitty cats around this litter box need to ride a little more and work out their aggressions.

donna


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

Mtnbikenmama said:


> He/she most certainly got what they wanted , the cat fur is flying. And over something as lame as a hair cut  And if it was a legit. question- it wasn't answered. And some kitty cats around this litter box need to ride a little more and work out their aggressions. donna


When I want your advice, I'll ask for it, 'kay?


----------



## Sweet Thing (Dec 30, 2004)

dawnzoUK said:


> This isnt a riding question but the only forum that i could find where i could speak to woman and hopefully some who can help me
> 
> Ive recently moved to Calgary from Scotland and im finding it really difficult to find a GOOD and not too expensive hairdresser. Problem is - my expectations are high having come from a country where the techniques are so advanced
> 
> ...


Have you tried SmartStyles? They can be found inside Wal-Marts. Great cuts, affordable prices; and you can get your oil changed, do your grocery shopping, and buy a gun at the same time. What more can a girl ask for?


----------



## Mtnbikenmama (Apr 1, 2004)

*You can get help*

find a good therapist.



Hello Kitty said:


> When I want your advice, I'll ask for it, 'kay?


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

Mtnbikenmama said:


> He/she most certainly got what they wanted , the cat fur is flying. And over something as lame as a hair cut  And if it was a legit. question- it wasn't answered. And some kitty cats around this litter box need to ride a little more and work out their aggressions.
> 
> donna


Oh, I don't know about all that. These boards aren't meant to be taken so seriously. And while the Kitty's responses were a bit callous, albeit clever, they were simply antagonistic opinions.

Why is it when women express opposing opinions that its deemed a cat fight? Just because we are women, doesnt mean we gotta agree on everything. Kumbaya.

Oh, and the question was answered. A good answer. Find someone who has a great haircut and ask them where they go.

If in Monterey, CA I recommend http://www.venussalon.com/
See Cynthia for eyebrows and, of course, Meechie for color and cuts.

Sabine


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Sabine said:


> Why is it when women express opposing opinions that its deemed a cat fight? Just because we are women, doesnt mean we gotta agree on everything. Kumbaya.
> 
> Sabine


maybe we should it guy style, you retard.


----------



## litespeedchick (Jan 13, 2004)

RE highlights: I used to get the most fabulous blond highlights in by auburn hair -if I do say so myself ;-) But not so much over the last 5-6 years...I thought I was just getting old, but finally I realized there's a damn helmet over my hair everytime I'm out in the sun. Wonder what would happen if I pulled some strands out the vents in my helmet?


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

litespeedchick said:


> RE highlights: I used to get the most fabulous blond highlights in by auburn hair -if I do say so myself ;-) But not so much over the last 5-6 years...I thought I was just getting old, but finally I realized there's a damn helmet over my hair everytime I'm out in the sun. Wonder what would happen if I pulled some strands out the vents in my helmet?


Heh. That's a heck of a picture you just created in my mind...

What you need to do is some lift-served riding. Then you take your helmet off for the ride back up and get the sun on your hair.


----------



## M-U-M (Dec 19, 2003)

*Hair today #4*

I need to check in here more often! Hair stories - wow. B!tching and biking! Two topics I can relate to. I have been blessed with the inherent ability to grow thick hair that I had kept long for many years. I gave that growth to charity back when my Mom was dying. The attached pic was from a few years ago, but an example of the head crop I am cultivating for another donation.

Hair story: I was taking a break during a ride when these two gals came up the hill. The second one says something about fixing her braid and lets her hair tie loose. What looked like a shoulder-length ponytail turned out to be a calf-length rope. She even had it doubled up inside her helmet. Put a whole new aspect in to the term Helmet Head!

Long & Short: I work with an interesting mix of ladies (none MTB, sorry to say) and this past week, there was some sort of weird hair frenzy thing going on among us.

1.) Paid $200 for a color and style at a salon. Looks ok. 
2.) Paid $8 for a color and did it and the cut herself. Looks great.
3.) Paid $5 at a benefit for a cut and came to work crying. Looks, well&#8230; 
4.) Paid $0 for a home trim in the kitchen. Looks like life.

Is this a normal post-holiday event?


----------

